
Defective C++ - bluesmoon
http://yosefk.com/c++fqa/defective.html
======
wglb
Patrick (of BCC) talks about evergreen content. It seems like this set of FQAs
has been around forever, but it still gives me a chuckle whenever I read it
again. I say this as one who used C++ for a decade.

The clincher for me was reading Coders at Work in which C++ really got slammed
by people who seriously know what they are doing.

------
lelele
This guy makes some points, but he obviously does not understand C++.

~~~
nate_meurer
Care to back that up? What parts of the FQA do you dispute?

